# rash appearing on face. taking levoxyl



## rosieposie

i have been on levoxyl 100 mcg. for three weeks and i am getting hives on my face. anyone else have this problem. i am thinking about going on armour medications. have not taken levoxyl for two days and hives are getting better.


----------



## Octavia

I did not have this problem...but you might want to ask your doctor for a different version of medication, or try the genuine brand-name Synthroid. It could be the fillers that are causing the problem.


----------



## rosieposie

i am thinking of asking for armour. i am hoping that will help me


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> i have been on levoxyl 100 mcg. for three weeks and i am getting hives on my face. anyone else have this problem. i am thinking about going on armour medications. have not taken levoxyl for two days and hives are getting better.


Is this the generic version? We have heard of this happening.

See what your doc has to say and maybe he/she will let you give Armour a whirl. If that is what you want, I hope so.

Let us know. When is your appt.?


----------



## rosieposie

levoxyl is the generic for synthroid. that is what i was told. I asked for armour, the nurse is going to call me back.


----------



## Octavia

My doc recently switched me to Levoxyl. The nurse described it as a "brand name generic" that can't be substituted. So it's somewhere in between brand name and generic, in my book.


----------



## rosieposie

he would not give me armour. he said that it could be that the 100 mcg. pill has dyes and i am allergic to the dye. so he is giving me the 50 mcg. dose that is white and has no dyes. i think my hives will return.


----------



## Octavia

Think positive...maybe they wont. But if they do, then you have more of a reason to switch.

Keep us posted. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> he would not give me armour. he said that it could be that the 100 mcg. pill has dyes and i am allergic to the dye. so he is giving me the 50 mcg. dose that is white and has no dyes. i think my hives will return.


When you can; get your Free T3 run and let us see the result with the range included. You may need Armour more than you think and if that is the case, you will have to go doctor shopping.

Not to mention that I personally am big on instincts. If something is telling you that you need Armour, you probably do. Who would know their body better than the person who owns that body?


----------



## Octavia

rosieposie, I'm curious...how soon after starting on the Levoxyl did the rash begin? I'm asking because I just switched to Levoxyl a few days ago. No rash right now...


----------



## rosieposie

the rash started about 3 weeks from the time that i started my levoxyl. I have been off my meds for three days and feel fine. I was starting to lose weight and have trouble sleeping. I wonder if i was taking too much. i was on 100 mcg. i am going to start taking only 50 mcgs tomorrow. i wonder if the rash was a way of my body telling me i was taking to much.


----------



## Octavia

Good to know. I sure hope a drop of 50 mcgs won't shock your body too much! Thanks for the extra information.


----------



## rosieposie

i dropped my dose to 50 mcg and feel fine. i hope it continues


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> i dropped my dose to 50 mcg and feel fine. i hope it continues


I hope so also. When are you do in for labs? Keep up the good work.


----------



## rosieposie

i am due for labs jan. 5. still taking 50mcg. and feeling good and no hives yet.


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> i am due for labs jan. 5. still taking 50mcg. and feeling good and no hives yet.


Excellent news!!! Hope you can post results and ranges from the 1/5/12 labs when you get them.


----------



## rosieposie

yes i will post asap


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> yes i will post asap


Are you still feeling okay on the smaller dose?


----------



## rosieposie

i had to bump up my meds back to 100mcg. because i was gaining weight and getting very tired but the hives have returned. i have my labs results. maybe u can help me out. ft4 1.48 tsh 10.15 thyroglobulin ab 70 u/ml. my doctors says i need more synthroid. if i take more the hives will get worse i know it. i am sitting here with calmine lotion on my face.


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> i had to bump up my meds back to 100mcg. because i was gaining weight and getting very tired but the hives have returned. i have my labs results. maybe u can help me out. ft4 1.48 tsh 10.15 thyroglobulin ab 70 u/ml. my doctors says i need more synthroid. if i take more the hives will get worse i know it. i am sitting here with calmine lotion on my face.


That TSH does have to come down but it does not look like Synthroid is the med to do this for you. Why does your doctor insist you increase when it is abundantly clear you are allergic to it?

What's up w/that?

Wonder where your FREE T3 is at?

Sending hugs,


----------



## rosieposie

he doesnt agree that the hives r from the medication. funny thing is i feel fine. I have some lotion from my derm. for the hives and it seems to b working. do u know anything about thyroglobulin ab levels? r mine high?


----------

